# How often do females become eggy/drop eggs?



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hello everyone! =) I just have a small question. Are females supposed to become eggy atleast a few times in their lifetime?? I've had my veil tail female since August, and I've never seen her become eggy or drop eggs. She has an egg spot, and she shows vertical breeding bars at times, but no eggs! Is it normal for some females to never drop eggs in their lives? I believe she is about a year old, if that helps. Thanks guys!! =)

(i'm not looking to breed her, i'm simply curious!!)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They become eggy when they are wanting to breed I believe.. as I've never had one become eggy or drop eggs, even when in constant view of males. Aanya will sometimes get her submissive/breeding stripes when she flirts around with Xander or No Name, but has yet to ever get eggy. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Caroline would drop eggs about every two to three weeks. i knew when she would, though, because the day before, she'd work SO hard on a mini bubble nest. x3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The younger they are the more likely hood they have to be eggy. My females always seem eggy but others never do. Not all females drop their eggs either, some merely re-absorb them.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got females that are so eggy I'm afraid they will explode, and I've got some who are so slim the other ladies are jealous. I think it depends on the fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never seen mine eggy or drop eggs.


----------

